# My winter tires were put to the test today



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> So about 2 months ago I bought the Altima Arctic tires (made in Germany) mounted on steel wheels from tirerack. Everything cost me $580 including shipping. Today we got 5 inchs of snow the tires did incredibly well. I went up 4 steep hills filled with snow with no issues whatsoever and also when down them with total control. Very impressed and happy I did the purchase. I was going to buy the blizzaks but they were more then twice the price. BTW, Tire pressure is at 28 psi. Becareful out there!!



I did did the same from tire rack 16 inch package on MSW aluminum rims, picked them up at the tire rack warehouse in windsor ct , ran me 675 They are great tires and handle great. They are really nordfrost3 tires that are sold under the general name. Happy motoring and enjoy the new found confidence in control in the snow.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

28 PSI seems kinda low.


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

You need to have 34 psi, chek on the sticker of the driver door

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

warplane95 said:


> You need to have 34 psi, chek on the sticker of the driver door
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The sticker on the door is for regular dry tyres, in poor grip conditions you need the tyres to be flexible. The same goes for mud or sand as a hard tyre just digs in.

Pay close attention to how soft rhe tyres on this truck are?

Top Gear: Polar Special part 3 - BBC - YouTube


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Aussie said:


> The sticker on the door is for regular dry tyres, in poor grip conditions you need the tyres to be flexible. The same goes for mud or sand as a hard tyre just digs in.
> 
> Pay close attention to how soft rhe tyres on this truck are?
> 
> Top Gear: Polar Special part 3 - BBC - YouTube



Tada! and you are correct. The lower pressure helps in the snow. No snow = 32 psi for the winter tires. Then when I put the stock tires back on back to 40 psi


----------



## Back2Chevy (May 22, 2012)

The sticker on my 2012 LT says 30 psi. Is it different for different models?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Recommended tire pressure (door placard) definitely changes from model to model and can even change from year to year.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Back2Chevy said:


> The sticker on my 2012 LT says 30 psi. Is it different for different models?


Yes. That's a 2LT I take it. 1LT is 35.


----------

